# Bens jungle



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

Just wondering who has ever placed an order with bens jungle, how long did the delivery take, and was what you ordered ok on arrival?


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Goods or live stock, just curious


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

No just plants and dry goods.


----------



## lukelondon (Mar 2, 2010)

Every time I have ordered from Ben, it took around 3 days. He woul usually post on the Monday and woul arrive by Wednesday, at latest Thursday. I am down south so for those up north may take 4, not sure.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I need to order some stuff from him but postage is like 100quid lol - still cheaper than buying in the UK though!

This is the guy from the states yea?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

No Germany.Have a look at E.N.T. as well.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I orders from bens jungle and the plants were some of the best I have seen.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

sorry to resurrect an old thread, just put an order in with bens jungle on sunday but havent heard anything since. Could be because of the time of year i guess...

Do you normally get an email when it's been shipped?


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

come on guys lets support our good uk suppliers and not the money grabbers, i don't see how traders from the uk can cost more.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

i definately agree dale, cost isn't an issue, it's the availability.

Bens jungle has plants that i couldnt find anywhere in the UK - the variety of broms for example.


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

so why dont they supply what is needed can they not gett them.


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Good question! I get my plants shipped from the US, which is ridiculous in anyone's book! 

It's a no-brainer though. Works out cheaper per plant than buying them over here and they generally arrive in better condition! My experience of UK suppliers is low avaibility and poor quality, despite the demand clearly being there... It might be as simple as a fluoro-lit poly tunnel being no substitute for the florida sunshine when it comes to cultivating tropical plants.

Nick


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

maybe we can all start trading cutings of said plants so maybe 1 person ships plant A and is able to trade 4 cuttings with others like we all trade / breed and sell our frogs and live food 

i guess this is hard with Broms and rare plants that maybe hard to keep or take a long time to mature but im sure at one point someone bought a fictus from the US many years ago


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

so what if we had a swap table for plants at BAKS or MAD.


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

DmsVivaria said:


> so what if we had a swap table for plants at BAKS or MAD.


Only if people guarantee that the plants have never been in contact with frogs, otherwise could be a recipe for disaster... IMO a table of cuttings from random people's vivs would not be a good idea.

Nick


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

DrNick said:


> Only if people guarantee that the plants have never been in contact with frogs, otherwise could be a recipe for disaster... IMO a table of cuttings from random people's vivs would not be a good idea.
> 
> Nick


very very valid point there is a high risk with that one, however i have seen the US threads where they wash their plants in bleach and dish soap this is only to get rid of pests though


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

good point, but the person that gave them would give is name and just like frogs we get they would not be put straight in the vivs with frogs in .


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i nearly cried when i saw black jungle's plants (us site) all the creepers and ferns i could ever dream of


----------



## dartfrog vivariums (Jun 7, 2013)

*plants*

my aim is to stock what you the customer is after our plant collection is growing larger ever week and if your hunting for something let us know and we will find a supplier and stock it for everyone to have. 

We move into our new premises next week and our new perpose built 25ft x12ft greenhouse needs to be filled with the best collection of vivariums plants in the uk and our warehouse stocked with the dry good we need and want


----------



## Skink (Nov 28, 2011)

DrNick said:


> Good question! I get my plants shipped from the US, which is ridiculous in anyone's book!
> 
> It's a no-brainer though. Works out cheaper per plant than buying them over here and they generally arrive in better condition! My experience of UK suppliers is low avaibility and poor quality, despite the demand clearly being there... It might be as simple as a fluoro-lit poly tunnel being no substitute for the florida sunshine when it comes to cultivating tropical plants.
> 
> Nick


What site(s) do you buy from Nick?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Skink said:


> What site(s) do you buy from Nick?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


I've used a few places in the past - Michael's Bromeliads probably being the most useful since you can't get nice broms over here for love nor money. 

You always have to bare in mind that these places (understandably) have minimum order values for international shipping, then there is the cost of a phyto inspection on shipping and customs duty on arrival. Makes sense if there are a few of you getting a bulk order together but probably not as an individual.

Now, THE MOST IMPORTANT THING - wash all plants thoroughly after international shipping. If a phyto inspection is a legal requirement in the nation doing the shipping, they will arrive coated in pesticide and will need a good wash followed by a day in a bath full of water to be sure.

Hope that helps,

Nick


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

DrNick said:


> I've used a few places in the past - Michael's Bromeliads probably being the most useful since you can't get nice broms over here for love nor money.
> 
> You always have to bare in mind that these places (understandably) have minimum order values for international shipping, then there is the cost of a phyto inspection on shipping and customs duty on arrival. Makes sense if there are a few of you getting a bulk order together but probably not as an individual.
> 
> ...


Definitely worth knowing! :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

here's a wish list from black jungle (ie if you know where to get them here...)

*Pellaea rotundifolia
Dragons Tail Fern
Nephrolepis cordifolia
Adiantum caudatum
Asplenium trichomanes
Mini Aroid Vine
Dischidia ruscifolia
Adiantum peruvianum

*

*
*


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

why not try rolland from dartfrog vivariums i have heard he has lots of plants. and will try to get any broms


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'll be on to him soon, the mel cultures i got from his shop are amazing, crawling with flies


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

DrNick said:


> I've used a few places in the past - Michael's Bromeliads probably being the most useful since you can't get nice broms over here for love nor money.
> 
> You always have to bare in mind that these places (understandably) have minimum order values for international shipping, then there is the cost of a phyto inspection on shipping and customs duty on arrival. Makes sense if there are a few of you getting a bulk order together but probably not as an individual.
> 
> ...


Nick, how do you wash your plants? 

J


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

I just give them a good blast under the shower and then soak in the bath with a couple of water changes for 12 h or so. Just water basically. For broms you would want to do the soaking anyway as they arrive pretty dessicated and shriveled.

Nick


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Nick, so keeping plants completely soaked in water that long doesnt kill/rot them etc?


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Not in my experience! The 12 h is probably overkill though, so you could reduce it if you are worried.

Nick


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

and completely submerged?


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep. (and a few extra words because 'yep' apparently is not a sufficient response!)


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

haha, thanks Nick, great help! 

and btw to answer my original question, yes you get notified when bens jungle ships your stuff.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

J I grow alot of plants,I think Nick is spot on about why it's hard here and we don't match the quality of the yanks. Its the winter months,low light levels,that make life so difficult. We also see few of the say microgamma/rarer ferns here,so have to go to europe or states for those.

Mate regarding plants and submerging,well I grow organic and occasionally see snails so now I submerge all plants for a 24 period,if there are any beasties they seem to drown or at least move out of the plant,I haven't has a problem yet doing this,but it may well not be doable for all species of plant.
interesting thread this!!

Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I dont know why but i just naturally thought submerging a plant, especially a brom completely underwater for that amount of time would just kill it ... learn something everyday!

J


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Proof I'm not just winding you up!!

Being briefly submerged is not a problem for broms. It's chronic dampness that gets them.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

nice broms!


----------

